# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته امنیت نرم

## AM24

سلام
دوستان خسته نباشید
هرکی هرچی درباره این رشته میدونه بنویسه.
درمورد درساش واین که بغیر از دانشکده اظلاعات جایی دیگری هم میشه دراین رشته تحصیل کرد یانه؟؟
ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین

----------


## likeastatue

رشته های دانشکده ی اطلاات خاصه خودشه
هیچ اطلاعاتی هم در مورد رشتش فک نکنم بتونین گیر بیارین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## stifler

دوستان مزایای تحصیل تو دانشکده اطلاعات چیه ؟ ساپورت مالی هم میکنن ؟  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## likeastatue

> دوستان مزایای تحصیل تو دانشکده اطلاعات چیه ؟ ساپورت مالی هم میکنن ؟


4 سال تحصیل
(البته ی سال طول میکشه تا قبول شی)
6 سال خدمت در مناطق مرزی (اکثرا سیستان)
بعدش خدمت تو منطقه خودت

حقوقشم کمه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## stifler

> 4 سال تحصیل
> (البته ی سال طول میکشه تا قبول شی)
> 6 سال خدمت در مناطق مرزی (اکثرا سیستان)
> بعدش خدمت تو منطقه خودت
> 
> *حقوقشم کمه*


*مگه میشه حقوقش کم باشه ؟  طرف دهنش سرویس میشه تا بره تو اون دانشکده ...بعدا ساپورتش نکنن*

----------


## likeastatue

> *مگه میشه حقوقش کم باشه ؟  طرف دهنش سرویس میشه تا بره تو اون دانشکده ...بعدا ساپورتش نکنن*


من ک اینجوری شنیدم :Yahoo (117):

----------

